# Capacitor identification for Palladium or any other PMs estimate



## ahmadbayoumi (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello ALL,

Any idea about any PMs inside this capacitor .. what they are ? and how much is the estimate if there is any any ?


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (Jun 14, 2021)

Any information or thoughts dears ?


----------



## sena (Jun 15, 2021)

Incernate , grind it , add dilute nitric , heat the solution, filter it test with DMG , 
It can be done with that two pieces 

These look more like tantalum to me any way test matters 
Thanks


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 16, 2021)

Tanlalum have to have polarity + sign ingraved in pcb. 
New generation of THT multilayer capacitor. BMC....maybe no Pd at all,if them are highly magnetic.


----------



## ahmadbayoumi (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks for your replies 



johnny309 said:


> Tanlalum have to have polarity + sign ingraved in pcb.
> New generation of THT multilayer capacitor. BMC....maybe no Pd at all,if them are highly magnetic.



So, do you mean that if they are magnetic, then no Pd while if NO then they should contain Pd ?


----------



## BShan (Jun 18, 2021)

It may be a polyswitch. I've seen some polyswitch (also known as resettable fuse) in a very similar shape and color. Also on a similar board next to a nickel spark gap, as in your pic.

If you pry the yellow coating off, you will be able to recognize it by look. An MLCC will be solid, ceramic, and if you hit it, maybe you can break it. A polyswitch will be soft, almost like plastic, with a few metal foils where the legs are welded onto it.


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 18, 2021)

Cut one piece legs with pliers....cut this piece with pliers in 4 pieces....add HCl and NaOCl(bleach).....wait for a day or two....If you have an salt....is AgCl....and now is positive Pd in your solution. If not solution will turn green-blue....copper and nickel.....BMC.


----------

